# Pro golf swing video?



## golf_newbie (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find some free video clips of professional golf swings?

I have been using the free tools on swingacademy.com but they don't seem to provide any videos.

Also, does anyone know if swingacademy does overlapping video?


----------



## Papa Shango (Oct 29, 2006)

Have you tried Youtube?


----------



## golf_newbie (Nov 2, 2006)

Papa Shango said:


> Have you tried Youtube?



I tried but I cannot seem to be able to download the video.

The whole thing about swingacademy is that they require a WMV or AVI

I think I found some good videos.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mikeos (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think you can download from youtube but i think it's the best place for swing video and if you study them enough you certainly get a good understanding of what a swing should look like.

I've taken this out onto the course and I'm driving my 3 woods longer than I used to drive my drivers simply by understanding the swing better and not forcing shots, it's a good way to go alright!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

There's an extension for Firefox which allows you to download from youtube...

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

golf_newbie said:


> I tried but I cannot seem to be able to download the video.
> 
> The whole thing about swingacademy is that they require a WMV or AVI
> 
> ...


You may not have the newest version of flash you need that to watch the video to download it you should be ably to at YouTube


----------

